# dog food question



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I know this topic has been brought up before, but I have a more specific question. I am wondering if anyone out there has fed their dog science diet large breed food and then switched to another dog food? If so, what did you switch to, and what were the results? I have a 1.8 year old chocolate lab and am thinking about switching food. Any other thoughts on dog food would be welcome as well......thanks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have never been a huge fan of Science diet or Iams, I have been feeding Nutro Natural choice for the past two years and am very happy with it . coat looks great and stools are firm and small.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nutro, Pro Plan or Innova Evo (hard to find, 42% protein, no grain of any kind). i tend to mix these, as the Innova is so rich, you need to firm up the stools with the PP or Nurtro. I only use it during season as it provides a lot of extra energy and stamina for my dogs, which they don't need in the summer, even though they train almost every week.

Lots of other good stuff out there, but lots of grain in dog foods too. Being a label reader when buying dog food is a good thing.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I feede Nutro as well.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone ever tried the "Sporting" version of Pro plan I think it was? It has much higher Protein and fat than the regular Pro Plan. It might have been Ukanuba but I am pretty sure it was Pro Plan

Any thoughts?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i feed nutro as well, the highly atcive formulas with 30% protein 20% fat, my choc. lab loves it, i also notcied since switching from purina one that his stool have frimed up and he doesn't go as often


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Where are the best places in Fargo/Moorhead to buy ProPlan or Nutro? Looking for an honest answer and not advertising (if someone happens to work there). Price isn't the most important thing to me.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Petco for Nurto.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I used to feed Science Diet large breed, started with it back in the mid-80's and fed 3 labs over the years. Switched to Eagle Pack about 5 years ago. Use the "standard" formula in a blue bag. 
No dramatic, visible changes in the dogs but I do think that they are healthier. My reason for switching was having 3 dogs get various forms of cancer. Not to say the food caused it, but after losing 3 dogs I decided to try and do whatever I could to improve overall health.


----------

